# El Niño Fern



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Does anyone know if this fern is fully submersible? I got a beautiful specimen yesterday and would like to know if anyone has long-term experience with this plant.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

So far, mine have been but they like to fall apart. It took mine forever to start actually growing. Plus I've never been fond of how they grow their babies on their leaves.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

And i am the opposite, I love babies! (Free plants!) My java babies are my favorite though. By fall apart do you mean melt?


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

No the leaves fall off the rhizome when a baby gets big. So your mother plant kinda just falls apart and leaves all these little babies everywhere. Coupled with he fact that they grow slowly, it just wasn't a plant I favored. Of the ferns I prefer Windelov and Java.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

From a quick Google el neno ferns are Bolbitis heteroclita, and not a true aquatic plant or very difficult to convert and keep alive under water (depending on the source of the info), they do better emersed (wet roots humid air environment for leaves).


----------

